# Jacobs rubber flex collet chuck noob question.



## Morgan RedHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

Let me just start by saying thank you to everyone on this site.  I am a total noob when it comes to machining, and I have learned a great deal from all of you.  I do, finally, feel I have a question worth asking...welcome to the first of many. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Recently, I was given a Jacobs rubber flex collet chuck (and a bunch of collets) with at 91-t0 mount.  The lathe I will soon have is a PM1236, which has a D1-4 spindle mount.  What would yall say is my best option for this chuck?  As near as I can figure, I can:
1. machine an adapter somehow and thread the chuck to it
2. attempt to disassemble the chuck and change the mount to the right type (not sure if this is even possible)
3. sell or trade the chuck and collets for some of the other myriad of things I would like to get for the lathe
4. make a fancy clock out of it
 - or - 
5. something I haven't thought of

What would yall do if you were in my position?  I do want to be able to use some sort of collet system, but I really do not know what I do not know at this point.

Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LJP (Jan 24, 2014)

Morgan, I own 2 Jacobs collet chucks with rubber flex collets. They work great. I cannot advise you as to whether you can make it fit your lathe or not, but they are always for sale on Ebay. 
I am sure you could buy the correct chuck to fit your mount, keep the collets, and sell the chuck you have.
Don't make a clock.
Larry


----------



## DaveD (Jan 24, 2014)

I'd sell the chuck on EBAY and buy one off EBAY with the d1-4 mount already integrated into it. Keep the current collets.

i bought a chuck and collets for a D1-6 several years ago. If you keep your eyes open I'd think you could get the D1-4 chuck for $100-150. Based on how scarce they are, your current chuck may be worth more or a little less. At the time I bought mine it was the collets that were expensive and hard to find. I wouldn't sell the chuck you have until you buy the one you want.

I bought mine to cover those situations where standard sized 5C collets wouldn't work. Also the Jacobs is more friendly if you need to do a batch run if one size.

I'm one of those people that tries to buy tooling when a good deal comes along if I can see a need for it in the future.


----------



## Holescreek (Jan 24, 2014)

If my goggle foo is working your chuck is for an L-0 mount. That's an awful lot of "neck" that would be hanging out on top of an adapter and the potential for runout is very high. The rubberflex series are fantastic (I use mine 90% of the time) but the bodies are a one piece affair.  I have a buddy with one in a D1-6 so they have to be out there in a D1-4 too.


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks, yall, for the responses. 

 I think I will take Dave's advice and keep my eyes peeled for a D1-4 chuck for the collets before selling the chuck that I have.  I have seen where they turn up every now and then.  I have no immediate need for them, as my current plan is to just reduce some scrap bar to chips while attempting to learn the basics...I can wait for a while if need be, for a replacement chuck.

Larry, don't worry, I was just kidding about the clock.  I read one of your threads where you turned a backplate to mount one of these chucks on.  I am not sure if I am correct, but from the pictures, it looks like the backplate is your adapter?

Holescreek, thank  you, I do see what you are saying about too much neck with the L-0 type mount, but was wondering, if I were to obtain a D1-5 or 6, would a backplate adapter be an option?  I ask because I see the D1-6 chucks are very common. I did finally find a cutaway drawing of these chucks, and see how the body is a single piece.

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## LJP (Jan 27, 2014)

Morgan, another option would be to get a face plate that fits your mount. Then you can use a "plain back" chuck. Which is what I did.
Larry


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks, Larry, I may give that a try if no D1-4 mount chucks come up.  Probably will be a while before I would need to go that route.  I am as green as they get when it comes to machine work.


----------

